# Soll Trial-o-mat weiterhin beim Trialsport bleiben?



## Trial-o-mat (30. Januar 2008)

na nee^^ ich hab anfang letzten Jahres begonnen mir ein Komplettrad aufzubauen, aber dann kam Lehrstelle und schon hatte ich keine Zeit mehr. Da ich nun etwas aktiver in 2 Bands spiele und mir meine Gesundheit doch am Herzen liegt und ich mit 20 einfach zu alt bin, als dass ich in dem Sport überhaupt noch was erreiche, hänge ich mein Hobby und das ungefahrene Bike nun an den Nagel und konzentrier mich voll und ganz auf die Musik... ja soviel dazu^^ will's jemand haben???


----------



## eensfufzich (30. Januar 2008)

wenn du meinst. ich bin 27 und will nach 5jahren endlich wieder trialen, kenn auch leute die das noch mit über 30 tun. Muss man immer den Drang haben der beste zusein?, geht doch auch aus spass an der freude.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## florianwagner (30. Januar 2008)

Trial-o-mat schrieb:


> und ich mit 20 einfach zu alt bin, als dass ich in dem Sport überhaupt noch was erreiche, hänge ich mein Hobby und das ungefahrene Bike nun an den Nagel



du vollidiot...
mehr kann ich dazu leider nicht sagen.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (30. Januar 2008)

Trial-o-mat schrieb:


> aber dann kam Lehrstelle und schon hatte ich keine Zeit mehr..................und mir meine Gesundheit doch am Herzen liegt und ich mit 20 einfach zu alt bin



naja.....ich möchte dich weder beleidigen, noch deine entscheidung kritisieren, aber deine Begründung, als solche, entkräftigen.

1. Zeit nimmt man sich, man hat sie nicht. Ich hab auch keine zeit und trotzdem fahr ich (wieder) fast jeden Tag.-> Keine zeit ist kein begründung
2. Wer "nur" arbeitet, chillt und musiziert lebt wesentlich ungesünder als ein sportler. -> keine brgündung
3. 20 zu alt?->man ist so alt wie man sich fühlt.

das einzige, was als begründung zählt, ist das du dich mehr auf die musik konzentrieren möchtest......;-)
also aufpassen mein freund....:-D

Viel Erfolg mit der Musik.
Gruß Max


----------



## Trial-o-mat (30. Januar 2008)

florianwagner argumentiert wie ein Grundschüler und das mit 29 ^^ aber ok. fakt ist dass meine Handgelenke und Finger sehr unter dem Sport gelitten haben - auch ohne Sturz. Und wenn da was passiert ists aus. Dann kann ich alles verkloppn was ich Verstärkern und Gitarren da hab. Und irgendwo ist es doch jedem selber überlassen - wenn mir der Sport nichts mehr gibt und ich eh schon 2 Jahren ne mehr gefahren bin... Vielleicht hab ich irgendwann wieder ein extremes Verlangen danach aber im moment erscheint es für mich weder wichtig noch notwendig. So, basta ^^ aber es ist schön zu hören dass andere einem das ausreden wollen - das zeugt von ner guten Szene


----------



## nornen (30. Januar 2008)

ja ich glaub du darfst das nicht so ernst nehmen was hier geschrieben wird, die leute fühlen sich einfach nur demotiviert wenn man erfolg als maßstab und grund für den sport ansieht und damit auch alle die in frage stellt die es anders sehn...also immer entspannt bleiben


----------



## Jonny0r (30. Januar 2008)

Also ich persöhnlich bin jetzt 24 und beschäftige mich seit gut 10 jahren mit Trial, mal mehr mal weniger (damals fehlte halt überwiegend das Geld für ordentlichen stuff also hat man mit dem Getrialt was man hatte  und wenn was kaputt ging  ) .. aber hab auch mal pausen gemacht und mich mal im Dirt bereich umgeschaut, aber bin einfach auf dem Trial hängen geblieben was besseres gibs einfach nicht also Geil zu Trialen, ich fahre immer in der Stadt da es bei uns keine Parks oder Spezielle plätze gibt. Find es einfach immer wieder toll, wenn man ein neues Hinderniss entdeckt und solang dran rum macht bis man es geschafft hat, und mich hats solange beim Trial gehalten das soll man sich mal vorstellen, ich fahr zu 90% alleine, da bei mir in der näheren umgebung (unter 50km) leider niemand an diesem sport interessiert ist wirklich.


----------



## luckygambler (30. Januar 2008)

ich hab mit 24 angefangen und zieh das jetzt voll durch weil ich davon immer geträumt habe. jetzt oder nie! 
jedenfalls ist es wichtig im leben seine träume zu verwirklichen. wenn du mehr von der musik träumst als vom biken dann ist deine entscheidung möglichwerweise am ende gut. hauptsache man nutzt seine chancen!


----------



## Katze (30. Januar 2008)

Trial-o-mat schrieb:


> ...will's jemand haben???



Zeig doch mal dein Bike bitte! Wieviel solls kosten?



Trial-o-mat schrieb:


> Da ich nun etwas aktiver in 2 Bands spiele und mir meine Gesundheit doch am Herzen liegt und ich mit 20 einfach zu alt bin, als dass ich in dem Sport überhaupt noch was erreiche,...



Ich hoffe, dass du in deinen 2 Bands noch was erreichst...

Vielleicht stellst du dein Bike mal für 1 Jahr in den Keller und vielleicht übermannt es dich irgendwann wieder...

(Ich habe mit 30 Jahren bei Null angefangen.)


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (30. Januar 2008)

Schau im Verkaufe-Thread, da steht das Angebot.


Bzw. wer hat diesen Thread vom Verkaufe-Thread abgekoppelt?


----------



## isah (30. Januar 2008)

Trial-o-mat, bitte geh nicht *verzweifelt*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckygambler (30. Januar 2008)

Katze schrieb:


> (Ich habe mit 30 Jahren bei Null angefangen.)



oh echt? das hör ich gerne!
ich dahcte so mit 30 ist schluss mit fortschritten bei mir....


----------



## wodka o (30. Januar 2008)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Schau im Verkaufe-Thread, da steht das Angebot.
> 
> 
> Bzw. wer hat diesen Thread vom Verkaufe-Thread abgekoppelt?


Das war ich. Weil diese Diskussion dort nun absolut nichts zu suchen hat!

Und zum Thema: Ich habe auch erst mit 22 Jahren angefangen zu trialen bzw. Ã¼berhaupt aktiv Rad zu fahren.


----------



## Katze (30. Januar 2008)

luckygambler schrieb:


> oh echt? das hör ich gerne!
> ich dahcte so mit 30 ist schluss mit fortschritten bei mir....



ja, echt. ich habe trial mal im tv gesehen und fand es geil. Dann habe ich es leider 20 jahre lang aus den augen verloren. ich werde fahren, bis ich umfalle!


----------



## mtb-trialer. (30. Januar 2008)

Katze schrieb:


> (Ich habe mit 30 Jahren bei Null angefangen.)



du bist schon 30??? SHIT!!!!


----------



## elhefe (31. Januar 2008)

Mit 30+ geht trialmäßig schon noch was. Nur, jenachdem wo man trialtechnisch steht, sieht es mit den Fortschritten eher schlecht aus.
Da hilft nur noch das olympische Motto.  

Aber frische Luft und Bewegung soll alten Menschen ja gut tun  

at trialomat:
Mit Deinen "uralten" 20 Jahren solltest Du vielleicht schon drüber nachdenken, in die "einzimmer Einliegerwohnung ohne Fenster" zu ziehen.  

Und ja, Du hast Recht. Im Rocknroll mehr alte Säcke als beim Trial.


----------



## misanthropia (31. Januar 2008)

aufhören!!! ihr alle!!! Bewegung generell ist ohnehin Mist und sport erstrecht. Da schwitzt man und mit 20 geht das nicht mehr. Außerdem verbietet die Gesellschaft das auch. Wenn man sich nicht jeden Tag um 3cm im SPrung verbessert, hat man ohnehin kein Talent für Trial und sollte das Feld lieber den Könnern räumen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (31. Januar 2008)

endlich mal ein thread, in dem sich jemand traut, es auszusprechen: 
wer mit spätestens 19 jahren noch keinen internationalen titel hat, sollte mit sport generell aufhören.


----------



## bike-show.de (31. Januar 2008)

elhefe schrieb:


> Mit 30+ geht trialmäßig schon noch was. Nur, jenachdem wo man trialtechnisch steht, *sieht es mit den Fortschritten eher schlecht aus.*



Pft. Bei Dir vielleicht...


----------



## HeavyMetal (31. Januar 2008)

lasst ihn doch aufhören, wenn er sagt dass er keinen bock mehr hat is es doch völlig ok, er meint ja nicht, aufhören zu wollen weil es nich voran geht OBWOHL er tierischen bock hat.
sich zwingen zu fahren, wird sowieso nich funktionieren, man muss schon richtig heiß drauf sein und ein kribbeln in händen und füßen bekommen wenn man mal paar tage nich fahren war!!


----------



## MisterLimelight (31. Januar 2008)

passt gut zur signatur: 
__________________
RIDE OR DIE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Freistiler (31. Januar 2008)

Hör' auf zu Fahren wenn Du keine Lust hast, aber heul' hier net 'rum. Wer sich mit 20 für IRGENDWAS zu alt fühlt sollte sich erschiessen.


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (31. Januar 2008)

werd dieses Jahr auch 30...ohoh...sollte ich aufhören? lol


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (31. Januar 2008)

Freistiler schrieb:


> ...aber heul' hier net 'rum. Wer sich mit 20 fÃ¼r IRGENDWAS zu alt fÃ¼hlt sollte sich erschiessen.



Du verdrehst hier etwas, er erwÃ¤hnte nur einmal, dass er aus diversen GrÃ¼nden nicht mehr Fahren will/kann und scheint auch nicht goÃartig darÃ¼ber diskutieren zu wollen. Den ganzen Rest haben die User farbriziert.


----------



## Katze (31. Januar 2008)

mtb-trialer. schrieb:


> du bist schon 30??? SHIT!!!!



ich war mal 30!!!!


----------



## stroker (31. Januar 2008)

Schei§§e - was mach ich dann mit 42 hier???????


----------



## Tholeytrialer (31. Januar 2008)

Saarlouiser: ich fahr zu 90% alleine, da bei mir in der näheren umgebung (unter 50km) leider niemand an diesem sport interessiert ist wirklich.


hallo auch aus dem Saarland, du musst mal nach WND fahren, die haben nen supergeilen Skaterpark , ein saugroßes Trial-Areal und bekommen dieses Jahr höchstwahrscheinlich noch ne indoor-trial-Anlage
ich persönlich triale meistens mit MTB-kumpels im Dorf rum oder mit dem MTB in der umgebung (ich hab immer ne 2. kürzere sattelstütze dabei, bringt sauviel)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elhefe (1. Februar 2008)

bike-show.de schrieb:


> Pft. Bei Dir vielleicht...




Liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass ich auf so hohem Niveau fahre, dass man selbst mit 20 nicht noch mehr bieten kann. *räusper* 

at Katze.

Ich erinnere mich auch daran, mal dreißig gewesen zu sein. Aber auch diese Erinnerung verblasst langsam.

Mir erscheint die 'Trialszene`als Spiegelbild der deutschen Gesellschaft. Es kommt eindeutig zu einer Überalterung


----------



## HeavyMetal (1. Februar 2008)

> passt gut zur signatur:
> __________________
> RIDE OR DIE!!!!!!!!




  naja, das is noch aus alten dirt,street rumgehopse zeiten, als ich mich im ddd forum angemeldet hab...aber ja, ich steh dazu


----------

